# Huntsville, AL 10 moth male, rehoming needed



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 9 month old AKC registered German Shepherd. When he was young he became fear aggressive and started nipping people. The first time was when we were hiking (it did not break the skin) but it worried me and I began socialization training immediately. Until today I never had another public incident ( I would test him by taking him in public with a mesh muzzle on him and in public he is fine) but at home he has nipped several of my friends that he didn't know. I began controlled introductions with my friends and once he got to know them they were fine. He had not bit anyone for months now and then today while I was at work he reached over the fence and bit my neighbor on the arm while my neighbor was cutting the grass. Again it was just a small scratch/bruise. 

I live with my sister and brother-in-law and am also in the military. They are the ones that takes care of him when I am gone and would have been with my upcoming deployment to Iraq. Today however was the last straw. They do not trust him and neither do I. I love him very much but I can't be with him 24/7 and I don't want someone getting bit again.

With our family and friends he is a near perfect dog, many of them think I am joking when I tell them about these type of things happening. I think he would be great with some wide open space and someone with the time and patience to work with him. He is housebroken, and is good with other dogs, and even cats.

I can't take care of him anymore with the fear that something like this will happen, and my family doesn't want to have to deal with this while I am away on military deployments.

Do I have any options other than euthanization?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

Here are some pictures of him I took a few minutes ago. (He's actually 10months old it wouldn't let me edit the previous post.)

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Tavarien/IMG_0117.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Tavarien/IMG_0119.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Tavarien/IMG_0124.jpg


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: What can I do?*

Why euthanization if no option.
Why not take him to a shelter? SPCA/HUMAN SOCIETY?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

Hector, I am so sorry you are going through this. First and foremost I would like to thank you for your service to our country. 
Your dog is beautiful.
I wish I could help, but I've got no experience with this and I'm hoping those wise folks here that do will have some ideas to help you.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: What can I do?*

Oliver Annie - If this dog is showing sign of aggression toward people he does not know and you take him to a shelter, he will be PTS immediatly. Most shelters can not deal with these issues and they can not afford to adopt an aggressive dog out due to liability reasons. A responsible owner would not pass a problem dog onto someone else with out telling them of the issue (especially if the issue is aggression). 

Hector - I am very sorry that you are going through this and I can tell from your post that you care about your dog and have tried your best to correct this problem. Have you tried to contact a professional trainer to help you with this issue? I am sorry that I do not have any other advice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What can I do?*

If you go to my stuff at the top, and them my profile~put your location in, maybe someone near you can be of help. The age of your pup has alot to do with his issues. Thank you for your service, and I hope that you both can get thru this before your next deployment.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

Where are you located?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

updated my profile. Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: What can I do?*

Hector we have someone who is looking for a male your dogs age. I will pass this on.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: What can I do?*

I too would like to tell you THANK YOU for your service to the Unites States AND for your dedication to your dog. I know many, many people that would not give him the time he needs to mature and would have taken him to a shelter immediately or passed their problem onto someone else. 

Nine months can be an obstinate age depending on genetics and prior training. 

I would have two recommendations. 

1. Try to contact Karen Sheppard (I think she has another last name now). She is the director of Huntsville Animal Services. She is a vet. This is a shelter but I applaud her for really looking at each dog individually. Maybe she can recommend a trainer in your area. 

2. We have an adopter that swears by McDonalds K9 Academy. I have met Kevin McDonald and while I don't think he's right for my fearful, near feral dog, our adopter claims he has turned Gingi around and literally saved her life. Gingi was nipping people as well, usually if they came to her house or on her property. We actually have two adopters that sing Kevins praises. *You need to use your own judgement if you decide to work with him. * The name of the trainer is Kevin McDonald of McDonalds K9 Academy. Here is the website. http://mcdonaldk-9.com/whoweare.html They have in-house training which may be necesssary if your family is not willing to work with him while you are deployed. They also <u>claim</u> to specialize in gsds. 


I wish I could be of more help. My gut feeling tells me if the dog is consistently worked in positive reinforcement obedience classes - with you - at least until he has his CGC he'll build confidence as he matures and will not feel the need to use bite to get his point across. You'll probably have a fine dog by the time he's 2 but not without a lot of work.


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

I'm looking to give Hector away as soon as possible to a good home. At this point training is not an option because that would take time and my roommates are afraid he will bite again, they want him gone as soon as possible. 

I have received one pm so far from someone interested (I responded) and am waiting for a response from them. 

If you know of anyone else who might be interested please pass this on.
He is neutered, registered, and has all shots. Anyone near by is welcome to come and see him. Just pm me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What can I do?*

This is sad news, I would start another thread in the non urgent and give this link, otherwise this one may just get buried due to the title. I am sorry it has come to this. Please be careful where he goes, and if he isn't neutered, I would have the new adopters screened all the more.


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*10month old German Shepherd in Huntsville, AL*

[two threads Merged together by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]
His story and pics are all in the old post.

Originally I asked what can I do and was given three options:
euthanization, shelter, and adoption.

I would prefer to give him to a good family/home.
He has always been treated well, lived in the house, slept on my bed, had a fenced in yard to play in with two other dogs. He is a true 
"velcro dog", he will follow me around the house and lay by my feet when I'm on the pc, head on my lap when I watch t.v. or wait on the floor by the door when I take a shower.
He is AKC registered and neutered.
I can provide a 3 generation pedigree and shot records.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: 10month old German Shepherd in Huntsville, AL*

Is he from show lines or working lines?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 10month old German Shepherd in Huntsville, AL*

I'm not sure what lines he is from but here is his pedigree

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo59/Tavarien/09-25-2008072724PM.jpg


----------



## Owen (Sep 26, 2008)

Have you placed your dog yet? If not, I would like to mention that there are trainers that specialize in aggressive behavior. The nipping may be instinctual, not a mean streak. If you do not wish to train him, I would like more info. Is he dog aggressive? Is he house broken? How quickly do you need to place him? I am in the Atlanta, GA are and might be willing to come there to get him if seems to be the dog I am after. He is the age I am looking for. If you are willing to leave your phone number, I can call you at a time that is good for you.

Thanks and best wishes,

Owen


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll pm you my info Owen.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hector,

I am very sorry you are going to have rehome your dog. PLEASE BE VERY CAREFUL ABOUT WHERE HE GOES. Be sure to get vet references and do a home check before you allow someone to take him. Ask them thorough questions as to how he will be treated (kept inside or outside, exercise, training, etc.) The latter is especially important considering his issues. Be sure that they will pursue professional training with him to work on his issues and that they are committed to making it work. 

I realize you are in a hurry but your dog's future and life depends on you right now so please take the time to thoroughly check out each applicant.


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

Someone from this board has contacted me and scheduled a day to come visit me and Hector. I am going to hold him for this person. If for some reason it does not work out, I will let you guys know that he is available again.
Thanks.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome! Even if they do take him, tell us, we want to know that too!


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

This is just a heads up to let everyone know Hector is again available. The potential adopter and I got together, spent some time with Hector, talked and decided that it would not be the best place for him.

I am looking for people that are experienced in training a dog with aggressive behavior. I'm trying to find him a new home within a week.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry that didn't work out. Not to nitpick but what you're really looking for is someone who has experience rehabbing fearful dogs, since that's certainly where the aggression is coming from in a 1o month old. 

Good luck! Keep bumping this thread so that people see it.


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

I still have Hector and he is available. I have been given until the end of the month to find him a new home.

In case any of you have misconceptions about him we have four people that live in this house, two other dogs and a cat. We also have 3 friends that come over regularly. He has never shown any aggressive behavior towards any of them. He simply guards his property. He has nipped several people but no one has been seriously hurt. I want to give him to someone that has experience raising German Shepherds and can train him so that he will not become aggressive and cause anyone to get hurt. 
I do not have the experience to provide this training and due to a military deployment, I do not have the time to do it either. My roommates do not have the experience to train him and they are the ones that have set my time line to give him away.

He is wary of strangers. Once we have given him time to get used to new people, then he is fine around them.

This dog has been living the good life since he was 12 weeks old. Sleeps in my bed, has his own pillow. Big yard to play in and plenty of food and exercise. He has never been abused.

He is now 11 months old and is very intelligent and obedient.

I am giving him away free to a good home. Anyone is welcome to come see them. Contact me via private message to arrange a meeting.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bumping up this gorgeous guy, I hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Any luck placing Hector?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

No one has contacted me since my last posting.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump--can anyone help Hector? He is just a puppy!


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

Time is running out. If I can't find him a home by the end of this month I will have to put him in a shelter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i truly hope you are able to find a caring home for this dear boy, because when you walk away from the shelter it will be one of the worst feelings you will ever experience. 

this may be difficult to hear, and many will disagree with me, but if he were my dog and i could not find a rescue, trainer, or experienced home for him, where i was absolutely sure he would be well cared for, i could never allow him to go to the bridge in the arms of a stranger at a shelter, which is most certainly what will happen with his history. i would consider it my responsibility.

my heart breaks for this dog. is there anyone here who can help him?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

How do rescues work? Is that a better option than a shelter? I see some of the rescue dogs are injured, or haven't had their shots.

Hector is healthy, neutered, and has had all of his shots.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Often, you can "partner" with a rescue. They will post your dog on petfinder etc and you can participate by taking your dog to their adoption events. The dog stays with you.
This is what I have done in the past when I have taken in fosters under my name. The adoption fee goes to the rescue.
Try: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL43.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL54.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL144.html

Keep in mind, that they will be doing you a favor if they agree. Also, check them out as well to make sure they are reputable.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't think this has been mentioned yet and its likely a long shot, but have you contacted the Breeder yet? They might be able to take the dog back.


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

Two people who live near me have contacted me on the message board here saying they are interested but have not called me since I gave them my contact info. I have two weeks left to find a new home for Hector. 

He is still available and I'll be glad to answer any questions, post more pics or whatever is needed.

Just a reminder he is a black and tan, purebred gsd. Fixed, current on shots, 11 months old. Housebroken, good with cats and other dogs. I am giving him away free to a good home.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

What is happening with Hector??


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: What can I do?*



> Originally Posted By: oliver annieWhy euthanization if no option.
> Why not take him to a shelter? SPCA/HUMAN SOCIETY?


An ASPCA or Humane Society or Rescue will NOT take in/adopt out a dog with a "bite" history...nipping or otherwise.

I hate to be the party pooper here, but if a suitable home isn't found for Hector (with someone with experience rehabbing fear biters, etc.), then I think the BEST situation for Hector is euthanization. 

I would not drop him off at a shelter, a rescue, or anything KNOWING that he is a fear biter. With the number of animal abandonments, etc. due to people losing their homes, rescues are full to the gills with perfectly happy and healthy dogs without any special needs (issues, physical needs, etc.). 

If it's a local shelter then chances are they are going to euthanize him if they know he's a fear biter, or they won't care and will adopt him out to anyone that has the cash to adopt him. 

JMHO, but I could not sleep soundly at night finding Hector a home with someone who isn't experienced with fear biters nor could I sleep soundly taking him to the shelter and worried about what type of home he might have from there (as a fear biter).


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

There is someone nearby who has said they are interested, we are trying to find a time we can meet up.

We had a vet tech come over to the house before and Hector behaved fine. I don't want people to get the opinion that Hector is some kind of monster because that is certainly not true.

I have continued train him every day since I first posted this a month ago. He has learned roll over and how to catch a Frisbee and bring it back.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: What can I do?*

what about checking with the breeder you got the dog from?


----------



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

Good news! Turns out one of my co-workers is a schutzhund trainer and was looking for a new German Shepherd to add to his pack.

This guy came over and within five minutes he had gained Hector's trust and was walking him around doing tricks.

Since this guy works with me I know Hector is in good hands. 
The new owner invited me to see him in competition down the road when he is ready.

Thanks for all of your advice and interest.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: What can I do?*

I'm glad it worked out for you and the dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What can I do?*

I hope Hector goes far in his new place!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

That is great news! It couldn't be a more perfect situation for everyone! At least you know where he is going and have the option to still be able to see him. This really is great!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

Wonderful news, I am very happy for you and Hector! 
Hopefully, with training, he will outgrow his fear issues.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: What can I do?*

great news! I am so happy it worked out.


----------

